# Taking over a lot



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I have been asked to take over a gas station from another contractor that I know. He is having some medical issues and is stepping away from plowing.

I was at the lot yesterday doing a clean up as things have been melting the last few days here.

The lot is fairly small and the tank lids are all on an elevated sidewalk that the store employees are responsible for(Along with the sidewalk infront of the store)

They owner like to pay hourly since he knows traffic can make things challenging and will be paying upon each Plow.

What I am trying to figure out is what the best pattern in for the lot. I was thinking of pushing the two entrances in and then back and forth across the front of the store working from the street in as they want as much snow as possible to the back corners They are ok with it on the sides also.

After I have the main section cleared out I would then push the sides to the back as much as I can.

I'll be using my mini skid with a angle blade.
Thanks










This is my approach
Blue
Yellow
Red
Orange Is snow being stored


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My guess is that any pattern you come up with will be disrupted by cars coming in and out.

You’ll probably end up having to clear the area closest to the pumps and the road when you can get in there (no cars blocking you).


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

seville009 said:


> My guess is that any pattern you come up with will be disrupted by cars coming in and out.
> 
> You'll probably end up having to clear the area closest to the pumps and the road when you can get in there (no cars blocking you).


i should have mentioned. They are closed Midnight to 5am. That is when a plan to do most of the pushing


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If they’re closed, I’d do yellow, blue, red and see how that works


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Volume of snow will be a factor. If you have a lot of snow. Blue then red, yellow then red might be neccessary. But I get there's a canopy over the yellow, so might not be a large amount from there.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

No battle plan survives first encounter with the enemy.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We do busy gas stations. Each time is different in exact execution but the same in mentality: funnel traffic. We normally two truck our fuel lots so one can work while the other can work or block traffic. But since you are solo here is my two cents:
1. Open up a pathway for traffic to get in and out. In an ideal world open up the lower entrance in your photo. Also open up the side lot [give people a place to go] and a way into the pumps.
2. Open the area around the pumps [Left and right of the pumps in the photo], moving the snow toward the upper entrance. 
3. Open up the upper exit. Keep a bank of snow between you and the customers while you windrow the snow to your snow dump.

No two services will be alike and remember: gas stations take the longest to clear due to traffic, bid accordingly.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Kvston said:


> We do busy gas stations. Each time is different in exact execution but the same in mentality: funnel traffic. We normally two truck our fuel lots so one can work while the other can work or block traffic. But since you are solo here is my two cents:
> 1. Open up a pathway for traffic to get in and out. In an ideal world open up the lower entrance in your photo. Also open up the side lot [give people a place to go] and a way into the pumps.
> 2. Open the area around the pumps [Left and right of the pumps in the photo], moving the snow toward the upper entrance.
> 3. Open up the upper exit. Keep a bank of snow between you and the customers while you windrow the snow to your snow dump.
> ...


I have been out twice since posting. I essentially how you described today. It snowed till about 8this morning and I was there at 9:30. Traffic was extremely light. I think there where 4cars in total.


----------

